# New "unfolded" Pics of Wyldfyre



## Mona (Apr 13, 2007)

I put together a couple of photo pages for the new colts, so I can continue addiing to them as they mature. There are some old pics as well as some "unfolded" pics of Wyldfyre, and Blackjack has only first day pics, as he was just born yesterday. Am looking forward to getting more pics of him as he unfolds more too. I sure HATE trying to photograph black horses! Their expression seems to blend in with their face, and their body seems to blend in with the background!

*Wyldfyre's Photo Page* 

*Blackjack's Photo Page*


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 13, 2007)

Mona,

They are beautiful. I Love, Love, Love the colors!

~Sandy


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 13, 2007)

: great photos.

Lovely colors


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 13, 2007)

2 solidly wonderful colts Mona, so nice they'll have each other to play with. Can't get over how colorful they are!



:


----------



## Ashley (Apr 13, 2007)

Are you sure Wyldfyre's mamma isnt going to have another one :new_shocked: I really like him to bad he wasnt a girl.


----------



## Mona (Apr 13, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Are you sure Wyldfyre's mamma isnt going to have another one :new_shocked: I really like him to bad he wasnt a girl.



Ashley, she has looked like that since the day I bought her(as a maiden mare) at 3 years of age! I said I was going to make her lose weight, and as little as she gets, she is ALWAYS FAT!! I decided that because of that, I would have her thyroid checked...it was a little low, so she was on Thyro-L all winter....I thought that might help her lose weight too, but no, she's still a hippo! 

Actually, I was just looking at my other horses too, and they all look too fat! Hopefully once summer is here, and the grazing is not plentiful, they will slim down.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 13, 2007)

They're sooooo cute. I absolutely love Wyldfyre. Looks like he has a white eyebrow on the right side.


----------



## just2minis (Apr 13, 2007)

Both are so nice Mona !! :aktion033:

He may be hard to photograph but I like Blackjack best :lol:

CONGRATULATIONS on two gorgeous foals !!!


----------



## CKC (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice! I had not seen pictures of Blackjack. Both are very cute!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 14, 2007)

Your colts are so pretty Mona, I love the pages you made for them.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 14, 2007)

What great little colts they both are........and I love the photo page idea you put together on them!

MA


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful boys! :aktion033: What kind of pinto do you think the red one is? He's unbelievable looking with all of those white spots. You could probaly win some color classes with him.



: Congrats

Jessica


----------



## Mona (Apr 14, 2007)

Jessica_06 said:


> Beautiful boys! :aktion033: What kind of pinto do you think the red one is? He's unbelievable looking with all of those white spots. You could probaly win some color classes with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe he's a combination of tobiano and sabino. His Mom is pretty widly marked herself, as is another on of her foals that is about 5 years old now.

This is "Colors", a half sibling to Wyldfyre. (same dam)









This is "Firedancer", dam to both Colors and Wyldfyre.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Ohhhh, Mona!!!!!!!!

Beautiful babies, but I just LOVE the color on WyldFyre!!!!! Thank you for the new picture pages, they're awesome.



:

Jodi


----------



## Doobie (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mona will Black Jack stay black or do you think he will fade out ??*

*They are both beautiful !!! *



:



:


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2007)

Doobie said:


> *Mona will Black Jack stay black or do you think he will fade out ??*
> 
> *They are both beautiful !!! *
> 
> ...



He'll DEFINATELY stay black...he has no grey parent. The only time they fade is if they have a true grey parent.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 15, 2007)

Mona they are both just wonderful. Either of them should do well in a show ring I hope they find show homes as theyare and will be beautiful boys.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow!! What beautiful and colorful colts!! Do they have the same sire? I also love the picture with your brindle boxer pup!! I used to have a dark mahogany brindle like that named Bogie. I miss my handsome boy!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 18, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Wow!! What beautiful and colorful colts!! Do they have the same sire? I also love the picture with your brindle boxer pup!! I used to have a dark mahogany brindle like that named Bogie. I miss my handsome boy!!



Yes, they do have the same sire.



: Yes, we are very much enjoying our new puppy Shimmer. You can see more of her on *her page* .


----------

